# Classic fm Hall of Fame 2011



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

It had *Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto* as number 1 on the list and Mozart's works featured most of all in the top 100 (18)

Now although I don't like to rank music, as opinions and choices change with my mood every week but I wondered what would make *your* Hall of Fame


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

01. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
02. Schubert: Symphony 8
03. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
04. Brahms: Clarinet quintet
05. Bruckner: Symphony 9
06. Bach: Cello suites
07. Gorecki: Symphony 3
08. Schubert: String quintet
09. Bach: St Matthew Passion
10. Mahler: Symphony 4
11. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
12. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
13. Brahms: A German Requiem
14. Schubert: Die Winterreise
15. Dvorak: Symphony 9
16. Mahler: Symphony 9
17. Mendelssohn: Violin concerto
18. Stravinsky: The rite of spring
19. Alwyn: Lyra angelica
20. Beethoven: Symphony 6
21. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
22. Faure: Requiem
23. Bach: Toccatas and fugues for organ
24. Strauss: Four last songs
25. Saint Saens: Symphony 3
26. Berlioz: Sinfonie fantastique
27. Brahms: Violin concerto
28. Mendelssohn: Symphony 3
29. Chopin: Nocturnes
30. Berg: Violin concerto


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's really hard to number this stuff...classical has very much to do with time and feeling and that changes constantly...all these pieces are magnificent...hmmm, if they named the Rach 2, I wonder if they meant the true masterpiece of the concerto which is by Earl Wild and The Royal Philharmonic of the mid-sixties under Jacha Horenstein. Truly, the best.


----------

